
Don't edit your imagination - salmonet
https://medium.com/@bchesky/don-t-edit-your-imagination-e51969c37d1b#.bo4nmzbmr
======
DrScump
posted just an hour ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10840854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10840854)

